# Husqvarna String Trimmer 224L - Won't Start



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I purchased a Husqvarna String Trimmer, Model# 224L, a few years ago. It ran great when purchased and also the next year. At the end of last trimming season, I consciously stored it in what I thought was the proper position, hung, engine up, I found that the engine would not start. Investigation showed that the cylinder of the engine was full of oil. After visually inspecting the trimmer, when stored in this position, I came to the conclusion that the oil sump is at the top of the engine allowing any oil seepage around the pistion will to fill the cylinder. After clearing the cylinder I was able to get it started but it ran poorly, stalling when run in idle position. As a precaution I changed the oil and gas, and checked and cleaned the spark plug but saw no starting or operational improvement. The engine will start after many pulls but dies as if it is lacking fuel.

The engine is a Honda CX-25 4-stroke. I have worked on many B&S lawn tractor engines but can't figure out how to get access to the inside of the carb on this little Honda, so I can try cleaning. Does any one have access to the shop manual or guide me as to how this may be done.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Assuming it has a diaphragm carb. like the GX22 which I've seen on Mantis tillers, there could be oil in the pump side of the carburetor which would prevent the diagphragm from pulsing. You may have to take the carb. off to remove the pump cover, which is usually the side with either 1 screw or the side which the main fuel line fitting is closest to.

I haven't looked at the GX25 (I don't see a CX as a model) motors, but know the GX22 can be overfilled easily and can create problems too.

Honda OEM manuals are here: http://www.helminc.com/helm/Result....=&Category=1&Keyword=&Module=&selected_media=


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

paulr44;

Your right. It is a GX not CX. I guess my glasses were dirty or the bits inside my head weren't connecting. Thanks!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have in the past, AT TIMES, supplied repair manuals I have. I have to draw the line somewhere, and sorry at this time I've decided I have to support the OEMs that support me, and will no longer provide repair manuals. I will provide screen shots if it helps someone assemble something or the like, but we all have to make a living and intellectual property is a charge-for item in this day and age. My dad used to buy OEM service manual sets whenever he bought a new car, and even in the 1970's they could have been $100 a set. Well worth the money though...volumes of info. and all the specs. so you can't go wrong. And, you can always sell them on ebay or craigstlist and recoup some of your outlay.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> I have in the past, AT TIMES, supplied repair manuals I have. I have to draw the line somewhere, and sorry at this time I've decided I have to support the OEMs that support me, and will no longer provide repair manuals. I will provide screen shots if it helps someone assemble something or the like, but we all have to make a living and intellectual property is a charge-for item in this day and age. My dad used to buy OEM service manual sets whenever he bought a new car, and even in the 1970's they could have been $100 a set. Well worth the money though...volumes of info. and all the specs. so you can't go wrong. And, you can always sell them on ebay or craigstlist and recoup some of your outlay.


Like your dad, I buy manuals for my autos, it is nice to know what it takes to fix something, then you can make the decision whether to do it or have it done. I owned 2 Lexus SC400 in 94, one was stolen, I ordered the shop and service manuals, the service people looked at me like I had two heads, the manuals were over $1000.00, however the were hard backed about 3 in thick etc. Someone said I was stupid could have gotten a CD, didn't have a computer. lol Have a good one. Geo


----------

